# Halfway to Halloween!



## Blushnightclub (Mar 24, 2010)

Come and join us at Blush Boutique Nightclub located in the Wynn! We think you should be able to dress up more than just one time a year, so join us for our 2nd Annual Halfway to Halloween. Costumes are mandatory and the sexiest vixen will win $5000 in cash and prizes.

Location: Las Vegas
Time: 9.00pm to 4.00am
Date: Thursday, 27 April 2010


----------



## Blushnightclub (Mar 24, 2010)

**NEW EVENT DATE**

By popular demand, we are bringing back the best excuse to wear a costume outside of October. Join us for our 2nd Annual Halfway to Halloween. Costumes are mandatory and the sexiest vixen will win $5000 in cash and prizes.

Location: Las Vegas
Time: 9.00pm to 4.00am
Date: *Tuesday, 20 April 2010*


----------

